# Indy/Illinois pick up?



## Temilitary (Oct 11, 2014)

Bike is near Indy. I live in central IL., Peoria/Bloomington area. Even if it can't be delivered to my door, if someone can just get it closer to me, it would be very helpful!


----------



## petritl (Oct 12, 2014)

Next week I'll be going through Indy on my way home back to Washington, IL.
 What do you have to pick up.


----------



## indiana dave (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm just south of Indy, and vist family in Danville, IL often.
Where exactly is it, and where exactly are you?


----------



## Temilitary (Oct 13, 2014)

petritl said:


> Next week I'll be going through Indy on my way home back to Washington, IL.
> What do you have to pick up.




Its a basket case Schwinn streamliner. Yes, we live not far from you, and were out to look at what you had for sale at your storage unit a couple months ago. I will be in touch in the next couple days to see what we can work out. Thanks, this is great!


----------



## Temilitary (Oct 13, 2014)

indiana dave said:


> I'm just south of Indy, and vist family in Danville, IL often.
> Where exactly is it, and where exactly are you?




I think we have the problem solved, but thanks for your reply!


----------



## Temilitary (Oct 14, 2014)

petritl said:


> Next week I'll be going through Indy on my way home back to Washington, IL.
> What do you have to pick up.




PM sent


----------



## Temilitary (Oct 15, 2014)

Temilitary said:


> PM sent




Bump


----------

